# Shattered my Record!!!



## deadeyedave

Well, I met up with Flnz around 6:30 and we headed out. I tried a shoreline and didn't see anything so I decided to try another spot across the way. I noticed the tide changed so I positioned my boat a little more N., as the outgoing tide was just beginning toflow. I hoppedup to the middle seat and started to hook up my lights to my battery. Unbelievably, as soon as my lights came on I found myself staring at this monster, which was almost directly under my right light. I waited till I cleared her so I could grab my gig and stand on the front seat. As quietly as I could, I turned around and aligned myself for the kill shot. Bam!!!, I got a great stab off, felt and saw ahead shake something awful, held her down, and scooped her into the boat!!! I knew it was larger then my last, but we didn't getthe numbers until we got back to the ramp. She measured 26 and a 1/4 inches and weightaround 10.5 lbs.I think this is my last trip for the year, as I haven't seen many fish the last several nights.

Deadeye!!!


----------



## Billcollector

That is a freakin stud right there.


----------



## surfstryker

Dang, thats a halibut.:bowdown


----------



## recess

Dang!!!! That's a beast. Looks like you giganother nice flounder there. Gene


----------



## X-Shark

I think we have the 2009 winner here.


----------



## Snagged Line

Nice Catch Dave...................

Does your Lady ever wonder why her Fabric tape and Patterns have Scales?????????


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *X-Shark (11/29/2009)*I think we have the 2009 winner here.


Look at the grub/gig challenge thread. 

Congrats on that STUD. That is a big flounder. That one fish will feed 3 or 4 people.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Thats definatly a nice door mat!!!


----------



## Native Diver

Now that's a "DOORMAT"!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Linkovich

WOW! Very nice


----------



## banjovie

Thats a damn floundasourous!! I thought those wer xstinked. Damn nice catch. Ill drink an Old Mill for that 1 cause it just don't get any better than that!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Thanks fellas!!! It sure was a rush!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Death From Above

Nice! Was she full of eggs?


----------



## captwesrozier

i would say that size and weight she was loaded with eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



very nice flounder!



my biggest flounder was taken on hook and line just after thanksgiving at the navy yard. i actually caught my two largest fish that day. 12lbs and 10 3/4lbs...both took a soft body bait using a 1 oz home pour jig head!



that was 30 years ago!!!



i have stabbed plenty of 8 to 10lbers off pickens beach over the years. do not give up on the floundering...some of my best days have been in the middle of december. water temp is still somewhat warm!



still catching spanish on the flats!


----------



## deadeyedave

> *Death From Above (11/29/2009)*Nice! Was she full of eggs?


DFA, she was full of eggs. I got some fat fillets off her. captwesrozier, I probably will try it a few more times, as I have the gigging fever.

Deadeye


----------



## Redfish

Dang Dave Thats one H#$% of a Flounder:clap Next year I'll have a boat To Gig out of Come H$%& or High water Sure do Miss Stabbing those Fish, Nice Job!!!!!!


----------



## F|nz

Congrats again Dave!! I'm glad I was there to witness that one. The pic don't do it justice...that thing was huge in person....the bottom lip alone was a inch thick to where the boga grip barely fit. I know you will go again....hope ya get another. I myself gunna fish a bit and do some much needed work on the boat trailor then get back to gigging.


----------



## Shiznik

Sweet! Yeah _I bet those fillets had some meat on them for sure!_


----------



## Snatch it

Wow!!!


----------



## Frayed Knot

Well you got me this year. There is always next year. Congrats, are you addicted yet?


----------



## deadeyedave

Flnz, thanks man, and I'm glad you were there also, as always!!! Frayed Knot, Thanks bro. Yes I am very addicted!!!

Deadeye


----------



## jeff456

Hey Dave, glad to see you got such a monster. I'm sitting here laughing at the thought of you trying to get it together while you figure out how to get back over that one without spookingit or falling out of the boat trying to get set up quickly! Glad it worked for ya and glad the lights are working out!

Jeff


----------



## deadeyedave

> *jeff456 (12/1/2009)*Hey Dave, glad to see you got such a monster. I'm sitting here laughing at the thought of you trying to get it together while you figure out how to get back over that one without spookingit or falling out of the boat trying to get set up quickly! Glad it worked for ya and glad the lights are working out!
> 
> Jeff


Your absolutely right Jeff, thanks. Yeah, I couldn't believe my eyes, nicked the side of my boat withthe gig, and almost took 1 to many steps backwards off my front seat!!! I regrouped, pivoted, counter clockwise, and the rest is history. Funny, Isaw your sonon the way out that night. I asked him if my trailer lights were working ok. Thanks again Jeff! 

Deadeye


----------



## lingbat

nice


----------



## Tuna Man

Very nice...happy for you.:clap:clap


----------



## donjay1996

Most imperssive.:bowdown


----------



## Catchin Hell

That's the biggest one I've ever seen...:clap


----------



## Sunshine17

Thats a beast flounder man. 

imma hoping to go out giggin soon. prolly aint gunna get anything like that tho.


----------



## roofordie

:clapThats awesome!! Way to go man!! helluva flatty there!!:clap


----------



## choppedliver

Holy crap I dont know how I missed this one... wow... tyranasaurus flounder... Im freakin jealous. Good job


----------



## deadeyedave

I'm getting a 31.5 incher one day very soon, or maybe you!!!!


----------



## bowdiddly

deadeyedave said:


> Well, I met up with Flnz around 6:30 and we headed out. I tried a shoreline and didn't see anything so I decided to try another spot across the way. I noticed the tide changed so I positioned my boat a little more N., as the outgoing tide was just beginning toflow. I hoppedup to the middle seat and started to hook up my lights to my battery. Unbelievably, as soon as my lights came on I found myself staring at this monster, which was almost directly under my right light. I waited till I cleared her so I could grab my gig and stand on the front seat. As quietly as I could, I turned around and aligned myself for the kill shot. Bam!!!, I got a great stab off, felt and saw ahead shake something awful, held her down, and scooped her into the boat!!! I knew it was larger then my last, but we didn't getthe numbers until we got back to the ramp. She measured 26 and a 1/4 inches and weightaround 10.5 lbs.I think this is my last trip for the year, as I haven't seen many fish the last several nights.
> 
> Deadeye!!!


I did not see the picture attached.


----------



## Death From Above

26" don't equal 10.5 lbs.


----------



## jaster

Since the thread is 6 years old, the host site it was posted from has proba ly deleted it or the poster did


----------



## jaster

Oops, did not relize OP bumped it up, lol


----------



## bowdiddly

jaster said:


> Since the thread is 6 years old, the host site it was posted from has proba ly deleted it or the poster did


Thanks, dummy me didnt realize it was an old thread.


----------



## deb1610

I can't get your pic Deadeye. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Chapman5011

Why are no pics showing up on my end. I'm in an iPhone . 
I see two empty squares below your name but no pics .


----------



## bamafan611

Look at the post date???? Pics have been deleted.


----------



## deadeyedave

She was 10.5, actually, she was 10 and three quarters, ask finz. got to go later , deadeye.


----------

